# poudriere and clang version



## talsamon (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't know what's changing, it worked before. But I don't can tell poudriere to work with clang60, whatever I try I got:

```
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/compiler.mk" line 78: warning: "/usr/local/bin/clang60 --version" returned non-zero status

make: "/usr/ports/Mk/Uses/compiler.mk" line 133: warning: "/usr/local/bin/clang++60 -### /dev/null 2>&1" returned non-zero status

/usr/local/bin/clang60: not found
```

same with ccache.

it always uses clang-3.4.1.

I have in /etc/make.conf

```
.if !defined(NOCCACHE=yes)

  CC=/usr/local/libexec/ccache/clang60

  CXX=/usr/local/libexec/ccache/clang++60

  CCACHE_CPP2="YES"

.endif
```

Whatever I try, if I try /usr/local/libexec/ccache/...  or /usr/local/bin/... or only clang60 either poudriere ignores it or I got the compiler.mk warning.


----------

